# Shrimp-Lemon Yogurt Dip



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

SHRIMP-LEMON YOGURT DIP

8 oz lemon low-fat yogurt (unsweetened)
1 6oz can of shrimp drained (*)
3 Tbs chopped onion
1/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp lemon juice
3 shakes of lemon-pepper
3 shakes of cayenne (or to taste)
paprika

Gently fold all ingredients together, season to taste with salt.  Refrigerate 2 hours.  Serve with crudites and french bread slices.

(*) I use frozen raw shrimp which I saute in garlic and evoo, or by precooked bayshrimp.


----------



## MJ (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I can taste it right now! Thanks Norgeskog. Thanks for all your great recipes!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 8, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I think I can taste it right now! Thanks Norgeskog. Thanks for all your great recipes!



thanks, MJ, I am glad you can use some of them.  It would seem we have the same tastes in cuisine.


----------

